# Bolt slingshot



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Made this slingshot from a bolt and wing nut. Was inspired by a project by Metrograde. Can't wait to try it out


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Another one, a little smaller though


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Where there's a thing, there's a sling!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You come up with the coolest stuff. That’s cool!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've seen them, and they are truly brilliant! Your version is sweet!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

So very awesome.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought at first you meant a slingshot that shoots bolts (like for crossbows), but who knows, maybe it could do that to?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

watcher by night said:


> I thought at first you meant a slingshot that shoots bolts (like for crossbows), but who knows, maybe it could do that to?


Hmmmm now you have me thinking, I may have to try setting up one of these for arrows. I wonder if the fletching would clear?


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

raventree78 said:


> watcher by night said:
> 
> 
> > I thought at first you meant a slingshot that shoots bolts (like for crossbows), but who knows, maybe it could do that to?
> ...


Feather fletching might work... plus canting it forward. Who knows, but it would be very cool if it did work well.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> Made this slingshot from a bolt and wing nut. Was inspired by a project by Metrograde. Can't wait to try it out


What size wing nut is that, is that a 1/2" bolt or larger ?

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The larger one is indeed 1/2 inch, the smaller is 5/16. The wing nut is just what they had on hand at the Lowes nothing special. I am including a picture of how they are set up currently. The wrap is a dna braid. I think I am going to re do them with something under the paracord to further prevent slipping. If you have any other questions let me know


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Crazy cool


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> The larger one is indeed 1/2 inch, the smaller is 5/16. The wing nut is just what they had on hand at the Lowes nothing special. I am including a picture of how they are set up currently. The wrap is a dna braid. I think I am going to re do them with something under the paracord to further prevent slipping. If you have any other questions let me know


On the 1/2 wing nut, what is the gap.. that is very interesting, Do they make a 5/8" wing nut or 3/4" ?

Hum, this could be something to work on as a fast and dirty who cares if I lose it slingshot !!

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

On the 1/2 inch wingnut you have a slightly over 1 inch gap bare, as in before mounting bands. 3/4 and 5/8 wing nuts are available but are expensive and probably would have to be mail ordered.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> On the 1/2 inch wingnut you have a slightly over 1 inch gap bare, as in before mounting bands. 3/4 and 5/8 wing nuts are available but are expensive and probably would have to be mail ordered.


Yep, I checked that out so 1/2" is the way to go. What tube are you using ?

wll


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Awesome job bro!*


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I ended up using contact cement to attach a piece of leather around the bolt part to keep the paracord from slipping, then re-wrapping the paracord. I had 2040 singles on it before but am going to up it to 1842 singles to give my 3/8 steel more power. When I get it all together I will post some more pictures.

I like your thinking as to it being a "tossable" frame, the parts are cheap and it is easy to make this style of shooter. I was actually inspired by Metrograde. On his site he made one from hardware but his was way more refined than mine.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Awesome little shooter! I'll never cease to be amazed at what can be used to make a slingshot. Looks like something fun and easy to make/carry.


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> The larger one is indeed 1/2 inch, the smaller is 5/16. The wing nut is just what they had on hand at the Lowes nothing special. I am including a picture of how they are set up currently. The wrap is a dna braid. I think I am going to re do them with something under the paracord to further prevent slipping. If you have any other questions let me know


That is neat!

For bicycle wheel-attachment, they used to make very exaggerated, very deep "V" wing nuts.

The wing nuts thread onto ends of the axle that passes through the bicycle wheel hub.

These wing nuts precluded the need for a wrench, IE "quick-release" removal of vintage bicycle wheels.

The axle of the bicycle wheel would serve as the slingshot's handle.

Watch on Ebay,

Gary


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you glue the wing nut to the bolt so it dosent spin?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Unusually beautiful.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

NSFC said:


> Do you glue the wing nut to the bolt so it dosent spin?


No it stays put very well just tightening it with a wrench and pliers


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool, thanks for the info. I have a note in my garage/studio to look through my spare nuts and bolts sometime. This looks like it could be a good altoids tin sling. Defiantly not common


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

There are a bunch of NOS vintage/antique bicycle wheel-attach wing nuts on Ebay.

Front wheel wing nuts are 5/16-28.

Rear wheel wing nuts are 3/8-28.

5/16' diameter bolt would be just fine and lighter in weight.

I bought two of them.

On Ebay search for: Bicycle axle wing nut.

The wing nuts are both deep "V," and wide, so as to allow bare hands to remove bicycle wheel from bicycle.

They can easily be 2+" across and over an 1" in depth of the "V."

They also look really cool and antique too.

Gary


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*I just made something similar but not the same! *





  








20200519 184143




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020











  








20200519 184137




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020











  








20200519 184132




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020











  








20200519 184126




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020











  








20200519 184035




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

crypter27 said:


> *I just made something similar but not the same! *


Neat!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got this one back together. There is a leather wrap glued to the bolt under the paracord. The tubes are 1745's with 3060 protectors. Plan to try to get it to the range today.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

raventree78 said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > *I just made something similar but not the same! *
> ...


*Thanks bro ** ** ** :thumbsup:** :thumbsup:** :thumbsup:*


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I bet they have a nice weight to them. I like how compact they are, and how many different things you can wrap around it. I have some thermo plastic (mentioned in another topic on this forum) I might see about using some of that.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay those are just awesome how am I seeing this only now!? Stupid Tapatalk! Lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

NSFC said:


> I bet they have a nice weight to them. I like how compact they are, and how many different things you can wrap around it. I have some thermo plastic (mentioned in another topic on this forum) I might see about using some of that.


That would probably work great on these NSFC.....would love to see what you come up with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

